# Shakespeare's magical music box



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's a link to an interesting Guardian article. I liked this part:

_Imagine a world where, if you were a working man, the only music you could hear would be the bagpipe, pipe and tabor on a street corner; or the cittern (similar to the banjo) in a barber's. If you went to a tavern to drink ale and pick up a prostitute, you might hear a fiddler and a song_.

Those were the days, hey!

Anyway, the link: https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/aug/21/shakespeare-music-globe-key-success-proms-2016


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

what point to resurrect bagpipes when Shakespeare is not properly staged anymore?


----------

